# Colors you would never wear or designs that are ugly



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

So today on amazon, i see some off the wall kits. Below is a kit that is kinda cool but kinda out there to wear on a group ride.

http://www.amazon.com/Weelly-Cyclin..._p_img_10?ie=UTF8&refRID=16G3VPGAGZCFQQSF5HDK


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

That *IS *out there to wear on *ANY *ride.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Ugly, like beauty, is in the eye of the beholder. I don't find that especially offensive, but I wouldn't wear it because of the colors. It's essentially brown camoflage. I wear bright colors, to be seen better. No black, gray, brown, etc. for me. I also only wear plain black shorts, since they go with anything.

So I guess I don't have any "kits." I have shorts, and I have jerseys.


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

I thought only Cougar cyclist wore that kit. 

GH


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

That is one ugly set, but at least it's not festooned with "sponsor" logos, worn by someone who is not part of a team.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Colors or designs I would never wear? Anything this guy pittcanna wears...


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

Pirx said:


> Colors or designs I would never wear? Anything this guy pittcanna wears...


I got mostly normal kits lol.

I just like to spice things up LOL.


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

That screams New Jersey to me. More specifically, New Jersey Cougar.
I only have black road shorts but I am not sure why as I have different colors for mtb shorts.
I personally will not wear any Jersey that is all lettered up like a Nascar uniform. I will wear Yellow, red, orange, pink and etc. but I prefer just simply and basic bright colors. Of course, that is just me and I am kind of vanilla. I do find it awesome when somebody in my group wears something outlandish like that as it always opens the door for some good hearted ribbing, which always tends to go around and come around.
I do see plenty of shirts like that at the Jacksonville Jaguars games but those would be teal and black, not brown and black.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that kit........providing you have the skill and strength to be in the top 20 of the Cat 1 Peloton. They'd look just as stupid as everyone else would, but they'd be fast enough to pull away from the critics.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

The fact it's esentially a camouflage pattern makes it pretty stupid. Especially in the autumn.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't like the kit not because it's garish, but because it is trite. Any kit with an oversized cartoony graphic pushes that bad button within me. 

On the other hand, I truly enjoy kits littered with sponsors' names and symbols -- the billboard ones. The more exotic and obscure the names on the kit, the better. The sheer number of names and symbols causes the eye to stop focusing on individual details and instead to just enjoy the overall wash of color and form. It becomes abstract art.


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

Abstract Art - Hmm. Sell 4 different versions on a Jersey with the famous Andy Warhol painting of her. One different jersey for each corner.










GH


----------

